# Shipping your sausage??



## lennyluminum (Jan 2, 2013)

Has any one shipped any of the sausage that they made out of state?

What is the best way to do so?


----------



## lnmnmarty (Jan 2, 2013)

What kind of sausage are you referring to? I shipped some of my summer sausage and snack sticks to family for xmas. I sent instructions to refrigerate when they got it. It got rave reviews. I know some of the guys ship snack sticks overseas. If it is cured and cooked properly it should be fine to ship.


----------



## lennyluminum (Jan 2, 2013)

I was thinking of frozen fresh sausage


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 2, 2013)

I ship to my sons in Iraq & Afghanistan with no problems.

Vac seal the sausage.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 2, 2013)

lennyluminum said:


> I was thinking of frozen fresh sausage


You need to keep it frozen. A foam cooler 1.5 to 2" thick and 2X the size of the sausage bundle. Then pack with Dry Ice, fill empty space with paper, packing material  Ship the fastest way possible...JJ

Here is some additional info... http://www.ehow.com/how_5195526_mail-food-dry-ice.html


----------



## lnmnmarty (Jan 2, 2013)

It can be done as Chef JimmyJ said, but you would have to go overnight air. $$$$$$$$$$$  Maybe second day, but you would need a big cooler and more ice. Probably cost as much as overnight cause of the weight.


----------



## rtbbq2 (Jan 3, 2013)

lennyluminum said:


> I was thinking of frozen fresh sausage


x2...I ship frozen venison, ducks, pheasants sausage and more. Dry ice packed as tight as you can get it in styrofoam shipping container. Cover the styrofoam with cardboard and ship it 2ND day air. Everything will stay frozen...good luck...


----------

